# Kitty in the catchbox.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I threw this together a little while ago to get ready for my first day of extensive shooting in a week. I go to make a late supper and...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> I threw this together a little while ago to get ready for my first day of extensive shooting in a week. I go to make a late supper and...


Cool a cat that appreciates slingshots. Guess you will be making another catchbox, one for you and one for it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Uh oh....I think he has taken that box over. You'll probably have to watch out he (or she) isn't in it before shooting and even while shooting.

Very funny stuff. Looks comfortable.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ha. Thanks guys. Leo is the youngest of three strays/rescues we have.

He does all kind of stuff:

https://vine.co/v/eLJu7wHVXX6

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

treefork said:


>


Ha thanks. So many cat parodies, so little time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

